# Any trust issues in the workplace?



## Rivera (Sep 8, 2016)

I love working in the kitchen, however, it seems like sometimes I just can't trust my co-workers sometimes. I happened to be filleting some salmon the other day and after cleaning up I left my gyuto in the back for about an hour to help the line. I come back and it's gone! Ive never had this issue with my co-workers until now and nobody seems to know where it's gone.

Moral of the story, has anybody else suffered through this? On the bright side, I've been eyeing some knives and looks like I might buy one since I'm a knife short now lol


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 8, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. For that reason my kit never leaves my sight. You just never know.


----------



## ShaggySean (Sep 8, 2016)

Just had this happen 2 weeks ago for the first time too. Thankfully it was an opinel parer. But still crap to not trust the people you work with


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 8, 2016)

Maybe one of these is the answer?

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/3271-I-got-my-Dragonslayers-from-Randy-yesterday

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...r-courtesy-of-Bill-the-Butcher-aka-Chef-Niloc


----------



## lumo (Sep 9, 2016)

My gengetsu suji went missing once but the team put the pressure on to out the thief, especially with a new cook that was suspect just because he was new...my suji reappeared a few days later.


----------



## easy13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Never missing, but had issues with porters using my knives when I wasn't around to try out because it looked cool or cut something they were snacking on. Lead to carbons left wet/dirty, sometimes chipped. These days my crew is mostly afraid to use my knives even when I offer


----------



## ecchef (Sep 9, 2016)

Zero issues. If I happen to leave a knife somewhere, it will be in the exact same spot when I retrieve it, except someone would have cleaned it. The levels of mutual trust and respect here are phenomenal.


----------



## panda (Sep 9, 2016)

cooks are generally aware not to touch others knives, especially if it's a nice one. it's the front of house staff you gotta watch out for. they'll take it and slice lemon/lime right on stainless counter and leave it unwiped. i once caught a server take one of my petty knives and slice a piece of steak directly on a plate. needless to say there were a lot of tears dropped that night and none of it was from my face.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 9, 2016)

panda said:


> cooks are generally aware not to touch others knives, especially if it's a nice one. it's the front of house staff you gotta watch out for. they'll take it and slice lemon/lime right on stainless counter and leave it unwiped. i once caught a server take one of my petty knives and slice a piece of steak directly on a plate. needless to say there were a lot of tears dropped that night and none of it was from my face.



Not sure I'd completely agree with the cooks comment. A few years back, the my crew was chilling for a hot minute in the back kitchen after a stupid busy service, catching our breath before we started to break **** down. The chef had a board out with his yani on it, as he'd just broke down some fish towards the end of service. The four of us are standing there shooting the ****, and the night prep guy reaches over- grabs the yani and proceeds to start sawing at the corner of a bag of flour. Literally in unison, we all screamed 'WHAT THE **** ARE YOU DOING?!?!?' I've seen so many cooks who had no clue how to properly use a knife, nevermind differentiate between a cheap beater and proper knife.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 10, 2016)

I gotta know Josh...did you guys scare the poor bastard so badly that he then dropped said knife on the floor and snap the tip off? :biggrin:


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 10, 2016)

I flat out dont trust my staff. At the resort i work at we go through about 700-1000 staff a year say 3-400 kitchen and foh restaurant. Even if i trust my team i know there are a few bad apples floating around. Stolen goods is common and i dont think anyone besides me uses a carbon knife. Actually thats a lie one girl uses a carbon clad. My kit doesnt even go in my locker. Its comes home with me.


----------



## JDA_NC (Sep 10, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> I flat out dont trust my staff... My kit doesnt even go in my locker. Its comes home with me.



Big +1

I don't leave anything at work, no matter where I'm at.

Not any big issues at my current gig with knives going missing, but Joyce Chen scissors & stones tend to grow legs and disappear. A cook had a Gesshin 4000 go missing which hurt because a) I know how nice & expensive that stone is and b) I hadn't even got a chance to test drive it :sad0:

I did catch a prep cook reaching for my knife to unclog a sink the other day... no bueno


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 2, 2016)

Tongs, heat resistant plastic spatulas,glass measuring cups, small pepper grinders all had legs. Found my Italian pepper grinder in the fine dining upstairs. 

My knives would get borrowed, when outlets would run out of items mostly fish butcher shop (no butcher) behind gardemanger area. Find my knives not in my drawer on the butcher table on the back. They knew who had the sharp knives.


----------

